# Serving Tray Bottom Joinery - Bad idea?



## DerekJ (Dec 21, 2015)

Hello,

I'm hoping someone can tell me if my current plan for a serving tray are going to be problematic due to wood movement:

The idea is to have a serving tray with outside dimensions around 14×20 and about 2.5 inches tall. The frame would be 90 degree mitered corners, and would be perpendicular to the serving tray surface.

My plan for joining the bottom to the top was to use 1/4" walnut glued into a dado in the sides of the tray, recessed about 1/4" from the bottom of the frame. I've been making small boxes in this manner (2.5×5) for a while and haven't had any problems but wasn't sure if the size would cause problems with the bottom trying to expand/shrink and having nowhere to go…

If this WOULD be a problem, can anyone help provide another idea?


----------



## mrbob (Nov 3, 2016)

If you are worried cut the bottom a 1/16 narrower and just glue it on one side.


----------



## DerekJ (Dec 21, 2015)

Great Idea, thanks Bob!


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

They make little rubber balls to take up the slack and prevent rattling while allowing expansion.


----------



## DerekJ (Dec 21, 2015)

Rick, what provides the strength to prevent racking if the bottom isn't at all secured?


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

Personally I like to use plywood and veneer it. Then there are no worries and you can glue the bottom in for greatest possible strength.


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

> Rick, what provides the strength to prevent racking if the bottom isn t at all secured?
> 
> - DerekJ


The whole point of frame and panel construction is to allow wood movement while negating its effect. Traditionally panels are not glued or only get glue in the center of the stiles. Plywood can be glued. You shouldn't have any significant racking with a serving tray.


----------

